# Yellow Jacket Extermination -- Could Use Pro and Homeowner Perspectives



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Otis R. said:


> We have a yellow jacket nest of unknown size in the first floor eaves on one corner of our house. I hired a fairly well-known pest control company to come and take care of it, because the yellow jackets were starting to make their way into the house. The tech came and applied Tempo to the main entry/exit hole that the yellow jackets were using. Though I did point out two other openings within a feet that I saw them fly in and out of, he only treated the main one.
> 
> Since that initial treatment, I've been consistently seeing dead and dying yellow jackets in the house, mostly on the basement floor, more or less straight down from where this nest would be, but also some live ones flying around at times. I kept thinking this would lessen and stop, but as of Friday, I was still dodging some live ones in the basement (it's my work area). So I called the company, and they sent a different tech out yesterday. He applied Tempo again to the original hole, as well as to two or three other openings in the vicinity of that one. He also sprayed Demand around the whole area. Since yesterday, I've seen fewer in the basement, but I'm seeing a slight uptick elsewhere in the house
> 
> This is the first time I've had to deal with yellow jackets in a home, and I don't know if what I've experienced, both in what the company has done and the effect it's had, is typical or not. Along those lines, is there anything else they or I can or should be doing?


You have a valid question!

Where are you? City/county and state are enough.

CRUCIAL question to help.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A picture of your house far enough back so we can judge the construction. Then a couple of closer pictures where he has been applying the spray.

I have used Seven Dust and blew it into an eave area where the nest was, wiped them out almost immediately. The dust remains in place and if they walk across it they are dead.

I have also used that dust on ground nest very effective.

Bud


----------



## Otis R. (Sep 21, 2019)

DoomsDave said:


> You have a valid question!
> 
> Where are you? City/county and state are enough.
> 
> CRUCIAL question to help.


I'm in Morris County, NJ.



Bud9051 said:


> A picture of your house far enough back so we can judge the construction. Then a couple of closer pictures where he has been applying the spray.
> 
> I have used Seven Dust and blew it into an eave area where the nest was, wiped them out almost immediately. The dust remains in place and if they walk across it they are dead.
> 
> ...


Here's a photo showing where they've been entering/exiting and where the treatments have been applied.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Otis R. thanks for your response.

I think your problem, this time around, will solve itself, at least temporarily. In the northern U.S., Yellow jacket colonies only live for a year, then, in the fall, the workers disperse and die, and new queens go and hibernate for the winter. The wasps were there all spring and summer, but now that the colony is disintegrating, the "homeless" workers are just wandering around and you're seeing them more.

HOWEVER, you'll still need to avoid a re-visit to that spot, since they leave pheromones which means a new colony might locate there in the future. Therefore, I'd recommend noting all the entrances and exits and caulking them shut so wasps can't get in again.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

That large overhang in front is probably a large void where their nest is located. You can access that space from below, easier if it is vinyl soffits vs aluminum. Or from gable end or from inside between that window and the gable.

They are probably using holes created by the electrician to access the basement.

From inside there would be a 2x10 rim joist with bottom plate and wall going up. Should be enough space to drill a hole big enough for a scope camera (rentable). Once you locate them the Seven dust trick or other would work and the hole easily patched.

But that cavity goes the whole length of that overhang so need to take a look to see there they are.

Identify the type of soffit material you have, if vinyl easy to remove. Probe through one of the small holes to see if there is plywood above it or void.

Bud


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Former Bergen County, here. . .

Their stingers always point down, so smack them from both sides in midair. 
This stuns them, they fall, then step on them.

If they land on a table top, smack them from above. They won't fly for a while after this experience, and they don't seem bent on revenge.

*Unless* you are allergic to their venom; apparently I'm not. 
At least twice I got a dozen stings B4 I realized what was happening.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

quatsch said:


> Former Bergen County, here. . .
> 
> Their stingers always point down, so smack them from both sides in midair.
> This stuns them, they fall, then step on them.
> ...


Hmm. I got tackled into a nest when I was a kid, playing football. I bolted, and the tackler got stung, too, between us like 30 times. Ouch.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

The yellow jackets I dealt with at my last house built their nest in the ground at the base of a half uprooted tree. Watched them go in and out and at night when they are in the nest for the night I sprayed two cans of wasp and hornet spray in the hole. Never saw another in 14 years.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Mike Milam said:


> The yellow jackets I dealt with at my last house built their nest in the ground at the base of a half uprooted tree. Watched them go in and out and at night when they are in the nest for the night I sprayed two cans of wasp and hornet spray in the hole. Never saw another in 14 years.


Oh, wish it was always that easy-peasy!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> Oh, wish it was always that easy-peasy!


I found that nest the hard way. I was clearing the ground with a string trimmer and felt a sting on my leg. I just swatted at the spot and kept at it. Couple minutes later they were swarming me. I left at rapid rate.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Mike Milam said:


> I found that nest the hard way. I was clearing the ground with a string trimmer and felt a sting on my leg. I just swatted at the spot and kept at it. Couple minutes later they were swarming me. I left at rapid rate.


Yeah, it's amazing how easy it is to get stung. 

Which adds to the horrors faced by those who are allergic. I remember reading articles about that kind of thing when I was a kid, when widespread awareness was just starting.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how easy it is to get stung.
> 
> Which adds to the horrors faced by those who are allergic. I remember reading articles about that kind of thing when I was a kid, when widespread awareness was just starting.


I knew a fellow that had to carry some kind of injector around with him. Without it his chances of surviving were slim.


----------



## Otis R. (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks for all of the replies, especially DoomsDave and Bud9051. Good to know the problem should soon take care of itself for the season at least. I agree that there's probably a nest in the overhang. As far as what the bottom is, I think it's aluminum, but I'll need to check. Pulling that down to see what's inside the void isn't exactly something I'm looking forward to. I think I'll wait until after we get our first frost so that I can be more confident that they're all dead.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Otis R. said:


> Thanks for all of the replies, especially DoomsDave and Bud9051. Good to know the problem should soon take care of itself for the season at least. I agree that there's probably a nest in the overhang. As far as what the bottom is, I think it's aluminum, but I'll need to check. Pulling that down to see what's inside the void isn't exactly something I'm looking forward to. I think I'll wait until after we get our first frost so that I can be more confident that they're all dead.


Let us know how it goes and post pictures, they’ll add to the body of knowledge others will greatly appreciate!


----------



## RickMacKay (Mar 23, 2016)

Otis R. said:


> We have a yellow jacket nest of unknown size in the first floor eaves on one corner of our house. I hired a fairly well-known pest control company to come and take care of it, because the yellow jackets were starting to make their way into the house. The tech came and applied Tempo to the main entry/exit hole that the yellow jackets were using. Though I did point out two other openings within a feet that I saw them fly in and out of, he only treated the main one.
> 
> Since that initial treatment, I've been consistently seeing dead and dying yellow jackets in the house, mostly on the basement floor, more or less straight down from where this nest would be, but also some live ones flying around at times. I kept thinking this would lessen and stop, but as of Friday, I was still dodging some live ones in the basement (it's my work area). So I called the company, and they sent a different tech out yesterday. He applied Tempo again to the original hole, as well as to two or three other openings in the vicinity of that one. He also sprayed Demand around the whole area. Since yesterday, I've seen fewer in the basement, but I'm seeing a slight uptick elsewhere in the house
> 
> This is the first time I've had to deal with yellow jackets in a home, and I don't know if what I've experienced, both in what the company has done and the effect it's had, is typical or not. Along those lines, is there anything else they or I can or should be doing?



This is what works for me: I get a couple cans of triple expanding spray foam and stick the tube in their entrance when they are napping. This may not be appropriate for all locations, but it works great in most of the spaces they like to build their nests. Hollow spots in trees, behind siding, eaves, concrete blocks, etc.


----------

